# Health Question



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

The other day (Thursday) I took Shasta out for some training and a walk. We didn't have enough time for a trip to the lake for some hunting, so we went up to Highland Glen to see if it was frozen. It was, except for a spot about 2' in diameter. And there was a duck sitting on that one spot. Well, Shasta headed for the bird, and went through the ice. She managed to get back to shore by breaking the ice back to the bank. She was only about 15' from the bank, in water shallow enough that I could have gotten to her if necessary. That evening she acted fine but tired, and she seemed OK yesterday as well. This morning she acted fine, but tonight she is whining in pain, and favoring her left front leg. She has been with me all day, and hasn't done anything to injure herself. My question is, would it take 2 days for a dog to react to an injury? She was in the water for only a couple of minutes, and wasn't afraid to go back on the ice. Her appetite is normal, as is her outdoor schedule. She doesn't limp when walking or jumping on to the bed, just when she rolls on to her left side and tries to get up. She walks fine after she gets up. Any ideas would be appreciated. Can dogs have aspirin, and what dose? She weighs about 70 pounds.


----------



## threshershark (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Loke,

Sorry to hear about Shasta, I hope everything is OK. My vet has recommended aspirin before for my dogs and I've had good results with it. For a dog 60-80 pounds, the standard 320mg tablet is a good dose and can be given about every 12 hours. It might be a good idea to call your vet if things start to look like more than a bruise or sprain. Just like in people, aspirin can cause an upset stomach in dogs. When I've given it to my dogs for the first time, I've used half of the recommended doseage the first few times to make sure they do alright with it.

Good luck.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I gave her some aspirin tonight. We'll see how she is in the morning. There is no swelling that I can see, and the only time that it bothers her is when she gets up from sleeping. Thanks for all of your concern.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Loke....that suck's what happened to Shasta !!

I'd bet she pulled a muscle. You know how it is, a day or two later we feel the pain from lifting something too heavy, or bending the wrong way. 

The aspirin is an excellent idea ....  ...I would think in a few day's she'll be just fine Loke.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It seems that she is back to her "normal" self this morning. She is pestering the cat and wanting to go outside and chase leaves. Hopefully it wasn't something more than a sore muscle.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Thanar said:


> I constantly look after my health and body, so I really like sports, and especially running. I was recently prescribed it for medicinal purposes, because it strengthens the muscles with which I have problems. In addition, the doctor prescribed a massage mat, which I bought for myself, and he does a wonderful massage, and the human error factor (massage therapist's mistake) is simply impossible, because this is just a scenario that will help you restore health, because it has been programmed by the most beautiful doctors from the They are real professionals, so I trust them. I advise everyone to order a rug for those who want to improve their health or just get better


I removed the link in his post and left the post in your quote so that others will know what you are talking about.

How is this guy allowed on here? It's clearly a spam account, go through his comment history, it's all nonsensical and every post has a link.


----------



## temlocadra (5 mo ago)

like


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Ray said:


> How is this guy allowed on here? It's clearly a spam account, go through his comment history, it's all nonsensical and every post has a link.


If we as mods don't see the post or if it isn't reported there isn't much we can do.

As has been said before we depend on the members to report these type of post so that we can take care of them.

You wouldn't believe the number of members that join and never post until that one post that goes over the line to get them banned.

On another forum a member invested 2 years and a couple hundred worthless post until he crossed the line and spammed a member in the classifieds. He didn't last long after that.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Two year old complaints getting addressed. This is why UWN has the best customer service in the business!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Vanilla said:


> Two year old complaints getting addressed. This is why UWN has the best customer service in the business!


It actually saw it for the first time after another spammer posted a comment that has since been banned and deleted . 

There is something in the water today. I have banned more posters today than I have in a month or so.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Critter said:


> It actually saw it for the first time after another spammer posted a comment that has since been banned and deleted .
> 
> There is something in the water today. I have banned more posters today than I have in a month or so.


So you're saying I shouldn't push my luck?


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Vanilla said:


> So you're saying I shouldn't push my luck?


LOL - Critter might have his mouse hovering over the "ban" button for most of us!!


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)




----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

CPAjeff said:


> LOL - Critter might have his mouse hovering over the "ban" button for most of us!!


Yikes, good thing I didn't comment that there was no ice on Fish lake on the new ice conditions section. 
It might have been the final goodbye.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I couldn't ban any of you.

I get too many laughs out of what you post


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

OK, I open eyes, shut mouth and go sit quietly in corner. Sit on hands.


----------

